# Sa Tan's Village Haunt Idea



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I have an idea using a Santa's Village viewed through the eyes of a haunter.
Here it is. Just a quick sketch in Paint.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the idea.


----------

